# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Helmcam: GoBandit HD vs. Drift X170

## Onkel

Hi leute

Da die Saison bald beginnt, würd ich auch mal gern zu den Helmcamträgern gehören.=)

Maximal möchte ich 350 Euronen ausgeben, und da sollte was vernünftiges dabei sein, also zur Auswahl hätt ich die GoBandit die ich sehr interessant finde zwecks dem GPS.
Wie genau das ist könnt ihr mir vl sagen + - km/h und Meter??
Prob kein Bildschirm zwecks kurzem check, aber das sei kein Prob hab nen kleinen portablen LCD daheim der würds dank TV-Anschluss auch tun=)

Es würde auch die X170 von Dirft eventuell ein Überlegung wert sein, Weitwinkel 170° und ein Display wäre auch dabei, in wieweit das brauchbar ist kann ich aus den Tests nicht sagen.

Wisst ihr eventuell andere Alternativen, kennt jemand die beiden Cams und kann mir eventuell sagen wie er sie selbst so findet, wär echt leiwand.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einer HD-Fingercam aus mit Aufnahmegerät? Erfahrungen?

Thx schonmal im vorraus.

greetz manuel

----------


## mastamain

hi,

also ich hab keine erfahrungswerte mit den von dir angegebenen helmkameras, kann dir aber die gopro hd als sehr gute alternative empfehlen.
super befestigungsmöglichkeiten und auch die bildqualität ist der hammer! 
gibt auch sehr viele erweiterungen dafür (bac pack, 3d gehäuse,...)

gruss
bernd

----------


## Killuha

> hi,
> 
> also ich hab keine erfahrungswerte mit den von dir angegebenen helmkameras, kann dir aber die gopro hd als sehr gute alternative empfehlen.
> super befestigungsmöglichkeiten und auch die bildqualität ist der hammer! 
> gibt auch sehr viele erweiterungen dafür (bac pack, 3d gehäuse,...)
> 
> gruss
> bernd


Kann auch zu den andren Cam's nix sagen, aber die GoPro is zZ find ich das Maß aller Dinge. Kostet zur Zeit nur 219,95 (wennst aus Deutschland kommst, in Österreich halt 1% Ust mehr). 
Verstandkosten übersteigen sicher nicht 20€ ^^. 
Hab auch die GoPro , super Halterung die auch wirklich gut hält! Da fetzts dir beim Sturz eher den Lack vom Helm runter bevor der Kleber von der Halterung nachlässt ^^. 
Extrem gute Quali (HD) und er speichert die Datein als .mp4. Kann man also mit Sony Vegas z.B. super weiterbearbeiten. Die Schutzhülle is Wasserdicht (die GoPro macher haben die Kamera für Surfer entwickelt) und sie ist auch ziemlich Wackel-Resistent. D.h. es versaut dir nicht den Sound wenn du keine Musik einspielen willst....
www.camforpro.com/GoPro-HD-HE...etail_121.html

Hier noch ein Video von mir mit meiner GoPro-HD-Hero aufgenommen (is noch ein älteres Modell aber da schon mega gute Quali). 








Da Sound is a bissal laut, also eher die Boxen leiser drehen  :Big Grin: 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen!
Killu

----------


## Onkel

danke schonmal für die antworten!
die quali is ja mal echt geil!
ich find halt dieses gps sehr interessant, wie ist die cam eigentlich zum einstellen? mittels laser oder einfach richten wies einem richtig erscheint?? 
greetz

----------


## mastamain

einstellung mittels gefühl  :Wink:  oder mithilfe des bacpacks (zusätzliches display)

wg. dem gps, ich zeichne meine daten mit dem handy auf (runtastic bei apple) - gibts aber auch für andere handymarken

----------


## noox

Was ich so gehört habe, ist die GoPro nach wie vor das Maß aller Dinge bei den Consumer-Cams (also den günstigeren). Dann kommt aber eh schon die Drift Innovation und dann ContourHD.

Die Fingercams mit externen Aufnahmegeräten sollten eigentlich noch bessere Qualität bringen. Z.B. haben GoPro und ContourHD massive Probleme bei dunklen Verhältnissen oder Licht/Schatten-Wechsel. Außerdem finde ich, das die Cams für's Mountainbiken eigentlich zu langsam sind. D.h. die meisten Einzelbilder sind verschwommen. Auch wenn die Cam theoretisch z.B. 60 Pics/Sekunde schafft. Je weniger Licht, desto mehr verschwommen. Je mehr Sonne, desto mehr Probleme im (offenen Wald) bzw. Wechsel zwischen Wald und offenen Flächen. 

Eine aktuelle Vio POV HD habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber die normale VIO POV hat z.B. auch Nachtaufnahmen erlaubt - wie auch meine uralte Fingerstick-Camera.

----------


## papa schlumpf

i würde zur gopro raten... super qualität und es gibt viele erweiterungsmöglichkeiten...  :Smile:

----------


## Onkel

ne fingercam mit aufnahmegerät wird etwas teurer kommen oder??
also die gopro scheint mir da schon am unkompliziertesten, will ja keine oagen filme produzieren sondern nur bissl kuhle action für die couch, da sollte die doch reichen=)

greetz

----------


## noox

Ja, die VIP POV HD kostet 600,-

----------


## Mexx

Ich muß sagen das ich mit meiner ContourHD recht zufrieden bin, gibts nix.
hab schon einige Videos gemacht und für zu Hause vor der Couch reichts auf alle Fälle.
Und easy to use! Wennst mal weißt wie du die Cam im Verhältniss zum Brillenband anbringen mußt brauchst kein externes Display, hatte ziemlich schnell den richtigen Winkel.
Zubehör brauch ich bei der Cam nicht, weills so wies is für mich reicht.

----------


## degoe

Sers,
Hab mir jetzt neh Liquid image goggle Kamera zukommen lassen zum probieren,und muss sagen super teil. Hast immer der richtige Winkel(außer Mann möchte neh andere Perspektive). Hat neh gute licht/Schatten reaktions-zeit,und macht wenn Mann es mag auch noch Bilder. Erste richtige aufnahmen folgen.
Das feine an der Brille finde ich das Mann sie sehr schnell "installiert" hat,nicht im "weg"ist,und Mann muss keinen angst haben das beim stürzt dir die Kamera vom helm runter haut,wie beim Go-pro zbs.

mfg Degoe.


www.quadparts.at/Shop/product...57ecc34cd68ecf

----------


## mankra

Kann man die Cam von der Brille lösen?
Wenn sich nach 1-2 Jahren der Schaumstoff lößt, müßte man sonst die ganze Brille inkl. Cam wegwerfen.

----------


## degoe

Sers,
Ja die kann Mann Lösen,und es gibt auch neh Haufen extra/andere Linsen. Zbs auch für Wintersport. Mann kann denn Rahmen der Brille nach ordern.

----------

